# Colnago dropping the ball again. .



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Was looking at a 2014 C59 and was stunned to learn the non-disk version is not electronic/mechanical compatible! Unreal. Yet the M10 is?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Stunned!

z0mg!

Unreal!

Call the president!

It's Obama's fault!

#ridiculousfirstworldproblems


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

um, yeah...that's pretty much a 'stop-the-presses' situation.

not sure which to notify first...Congress or the ACLU...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it either or? or is it mechanical only? that would be a deal breaker for me. 
Ironically I am not crazy about the new ones anyway but I have spent lots of time looking at classic steel Colnagos....which will obviously be mechanical shift


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ride mechanical. It's the best way.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

From Colnago's website it reads the disk brake one is both. It's a deal breaker for me that's for sure. I have SR-11 now with plans to to SR-EPS by mid-summer so I need a frame that supports both. The Wilier Cento 1SR is very nice, but I loathe ISPs.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone posted that Super Record EPS is the ultimate cycling indulgence....that is EXACTLY what it is to me. I am more set on campy than I am on electric shift - my CX bike is going to get chorus soon


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Damn. Tough crowd. Anyhooo, the world is round again as I just found out Colnago's website is crap. The 2014 is compatible with both systems. Perhaps a lead up to the C60 release.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Colnago is a very smart businessman and knows what his market wants. 

Do you see any big piles of unsold C59s anywhere? 

I would never accuse him of dropping the ball.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Colnago is a very smart businessman and knows what his market wants.
> 
> Do you see any big piles of unsold C59s anywhere?
> 
> I would never accuse him of dropping the ball.


C-60 is out soon, perhaps March 2014. The game plan now is clearing out existing inventory. Seeing some C-59's being offered at discounts. Colnago is in the moving business not the storage business, and they do not want to be stuck with large numbers of unsold c-59's just as the c-60 comes out.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> C-60 is out soon, perhaps March 2014. The game plan now is clearing out existing inventory. *Seeing some C-59's being offered at discounts.* Colnago is in the moving business not the storage business, and they do not want to be stuck with large numbers of unsold c-59's just as the c-60 comes out.


where? can you provide links? preferably US. but if they're even cheaper from abroad then that's good too


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Speed_Metal said:


> where? can you provide links? preferably US. but if they're even cheaper from abroad then that's good too


Wrench science has 2013's priced 5200 (disc) & 4800(caliper)-frame price. Saw some other sites last week, but not finding now.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> Wrench science has 2013's priced 5200 (disc) & 4800(caliper)-frame price. Saw some other sites last week, but not finding now.


Damn, what a rip off. That's $1,000 more than bellatisport. I'd never buy a frame from a shop in America, as they all charge way too much.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> Damn, what a rip off. That's $1,000 more than bellatisport. I'd never buy a frame from a shop in America, as they all charge way too much.


Not clear. i only looked for a moment, but it appeared they low-balled the frame and charged higher on the acessories, but if not, you found yourself a good place to buy a bike.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Stunned!
> 
> z0mg!
> 
> ...


Probably one of the few things Obama hasn't phucked up!


----------

